# Flavonoids (like quercetin) inhibit inflammation



## Talissa

This one's for you Mark~~







Br J Pharmacol. 2005 Aug "Flavonols inhibit proinflammatory mediator release, intracellular calcium ion levels and protein kinase C theta phosphorylation in human mast cells."Department of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics, Tufts University School of Medicine, Boston, MA 02111, USA."Mast cells participate in allergies, and also in immunity and inflammation by secreting proinflammatory cytokines. Flavonoids are naturally occurring polyphenolic plant compounds, one group of which -- the flavonols, inhibits histamine and some cytokine release from rodent basophils and mast cells. However, the effect of flavonols on proinflammatory mediator release and their possible mechanism of action in human mast cells is not well defined. Human umbilical cord blood-derived cultured mast cells (hCBMCs) grown in the presence of stem cell factor (SCF) and interleukin (IL)-6 were preincubated for 15 min with the flavonols quercetin, kaempferol, myricetin and morin (0.01, 0.1, 1, 10 or 100 microM), followed by activation with anti-IgE. Secretion was quantitated for IL-6, IL-8, tumor necrosis factor-alpha (TNF-alpha), histamine and tryptase levels. Release of IL-6, IL-8 and TNF-alpha was inhibited by 82-93% at 100 microM quercetin and kaempferol, and 31-70% by myricetin and morin. Tryptase release was inhibited by 79-96% at 100 microM quercetin, kampferol and myricetin, but only 39% by morin; histamine release was inhibited 52-77% by the first three flavonols, but only 28% by morin. These flavonols suppressed intracellular calcium ion elevations in a dose-response manner, with morin being the weakest; they also inhibited phosphorylation of the calcium-insensitive protein kinase C theta (PKC theta). Flavonol inhibition of IgE-mediated proinflammatory mediator release from hCBMCs may be due to inhibition of intracellular calcium influx and PKC theta signaling. *Flavonols may therefore be suitable for the treatment of allergic and inflammatory diseases.*Flavonols may therefore be suitable for the treatment of allergic and inflammatory diseases."pub med....Since I can't get Overitnow's flavonoid supplement, I'm taking a combo of quercetin & bromelain. At first it made me bloated, but it was temporary.


----------



## overitnow

Thanks for that, Tal. Actually, as Peardrops has shown me, Provex CV is resold on eBay.This is good to see it being studied, because these are results I have heard testimonials about for years. As we all know, the pharma-types always caution peeps to be wary of anything that has multi-attributes. Guess what,flavonoids obviously do. (And since they appear commonly in fruits, it is an indicator of why these "miracle cures" keep popping up.) Cancelled bypass operations. Stunning results with ADD. Not to mention my 24 year wheelchair bound MS survivor friend.So I finally got the car to go into town for a series of bill-payings. As I was turning right out of our driveway, a sign I had never seen before was propped up on another driveway re The Victoria Zen Centre, right this way. (The sign came down the next day. How Ray Bradburyish...) When you are ready, the teacher really does appear.We have now had a deer as well as a very large eagle swooping into our back yard (read septic field). When one of us is in the room alone, (s)he is usually caught staring out the window. I often find myself bursting into laughter for no apparant reason.Live well, be well, and take your flavonoids.Mark


----------



## peardrops

Interesting...as you know Mark, I'm taking both the ProvexCV and the Phytomega for my cholesterol (only another month to go before being re-tested!!). A couple of things I've noticed whilst taking both these flavonoids is: the pain I was getting under my ribs, I've not had it for a few weeks







Also, I had a knee op a few years ago and had a partial medial meniscectomy. They found I had degenerative changes, ranging from Grade 3 - Grade 2. The pain I get from this is 24/7 *but* for the past couple of weeks it has certainly improved. Is this a fluke or could the flavonoids be having some affect? I could be getting my tap shoes out again


----------



## overitnow

Well, they have anti-inflamatory properties along with increasing blood flow and strengthening and clearing your arterial system (which gets more O2 to the affected areas). I'm not sure you will ever be able to buck and wing again; but I wouldn't discount the lessening of pain. It has happened to others with the Provex. You just may turn into a "lifer," like me. Worse things can happen.(Insert "dancing banana" here.)Mark


----------



## peardrops

Usually I'm hopping around on one leg


----------



## 23392

There's a new article in this month's Consumer Reports that goes over supplements, what studies have shown [some stop damaging enzymes, apparently], what alternative techniques work and what don't, re knee vs. hip vs. arthritic vs. damage pain, etc. They don't mention flavonoids in particular, but they do mention some interesting things. and they review brand by brand on one supplement.


----------



## 14032

I take Quercetin/Bromelain for my adult asthma (allergies/respiratory function). I have not had to use an inhaler for past three yrs. I had a pulmonary function test last yr in prepartion for o/p colonoscopy and the doctor could not believe that my lungs were at normal function for my age. Plus it is quite inexpensive.


----------



## overitnow

I tell you, these things are little miracle workers. There is a gene (P51) that is responsible for monitoring cell division and will destroy mutations. This would be our natural cancer prevention. It is rendered non-functioning by oxidized free radicals. Flavonoids are also good anti-oxidents.Just from what I have been able to gather, they are anti-inflamatories, limit cholesterol blockages, strengthen the whole cardiovascular system, help with macular degeneration, will treat ADD as well as Ritalin, help with GI disorders, are maybe a preventative for Alzheimers and dementia, aid in Fibro treatment, aid in MS treatment, and (now) treat asthma.So why isn't EVERYONE taking them? Where are the doctors and health writers on this?Nice to hear of your success, catbird.Mark


----------



## 22925

> quote:Originally posted by catbird:I take Quercetin/Bromelain for my adult asthma (allergies/respiratory function). I have not had to use an inhaler for past three yrs. I had a pulmonary function test last yr in prepartion for o/p colonoscopy and the doctor could not believe that my lungs were at normal function for my age. Plus it is quite inexpensive.


Hi catbird, I've just started high doses of Quercetin. Taking 4000mg plus 500 mg of Bromelain 3 X daily. I was recently diagnosed with asthma - but think it's allergy-induced. I was given some samples of Singular and some corticosteroid inhalers that I'm supposed to take every day. I'm not interested in using them!So far, the Quercetin/Bromelain seems to be doing the trick.Can you give some of your experience of usage and dosage?Thx,Dan


----------



## overitnow

Dan,Has anyone talked to you about eliminating the toxins in your home? If you haven't been down that road, that can lessen the number of attacks that you get.Mark


----------



## 22925

overitnow, we just installed some HEPA filter machines in our rooms.Anything else you could suggest?Thx,Dan


----------



## 22925

Just a note: I was driving with my mother today, and she commented that I was able to look over my left shoulder more easily. My neck has been stiff on the left side for years. The range of motion is much better now. At this point I'm attributing that to the anti-inflammatory properties of the Quercetin I've been taking over the last several days.


----------



## overitnow

As a matter of fact I do...







Unfortunately, I would probably get sued for posting it. Suffice to say that most of the big time cleaning product companies include a lot of formaldahyde as an unlisted preservative in their lines. They also use a number of other chemicals at concentrations low enough to not be considered hazardous by the EPA; but if your system is compromised already, it is just not worth the risk. (A lot can be accomplished with baking soda and vinegar. Throw a little Tea Tree Oil into the mix and you will get some anti-bacterial action, as well.) Take a box of dry laundry detergent and mix it in a jar of water. Look at what settles out. Shake it some more. (You can keep this in your garage for a year and it still won't have dissolved.) All that #### will settle on your clothes and you will breathe in whatever of the chemicals have been attached to it. Walk by your dishwasher when it is done. Open the door. Breathe in just a little chlorine. Do this enough times and you can see where it will lead.Same story with toothpastes and shampoos and bathsoaps. There are a lot of products that have been developed to replace this stuff. You can find a lot of them at your healthfood store. My wife and I have used a slightly different approach; but we have been toxin free in our home for 8 years. This has coincided with the period that I have been rebuilding my health. I think it is not completely unconnected.Mark


----------



## surfboar

Overitnow,I know you have probably been asked this and answered it a hundred times, but what flavanoids are you taking?


----------



## overitnow

Provex CV. This is my experience for over 6 years, now:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/42310453In the past couple of months, four people have started on it for their GERD & 3 are reporting improvements. (I have heard nothing from the 4th.) Cheers,Mark


----------



## Gret

Mark,Do you use a lot of Melaleuca products? At this moment I'm hanging on to their "Phone call". Interesting stuff.


----------



## overitnow

Yes, Gret, we do. Cleaners, personal care, and supplements. It all works or I wouldn't spend the money on it. (Interesting that our version of the FDA is now starting to list some toxic substances to be eliminated from cleaners and personal care products. Mariann and I have been free of them for 8 years, now. All of which coincides pretty directly with my health.)You want to try some? Drop me a line, sometime.(And I notice that you have dropped the Dr. D comments from your sig line...Have things deteriorated, again?)Mark


----------



## Gret

Thanks, Mark. I think I'll try a lot of the stuff eventually. I'm into the whole "health" thing these days! Yes, I did deteriorate for a while last spring. I took the summer off with the intent of getting my health back and I did! The past few weeks I've felt well again, pretty normal and the anxiety has subsided. I think it was stress that caused the flare-up and with that I didn't take care of myself. I dropped one of my jobs to be home more and that alleviated a lot of problems!I'm very interested in the Melaleuca (sp?) products and I'm not sure how this guy got my name, but he's going to call me again. I must've entered his website or something when I was scouting for stay at home jobs. Do you belong with the company? It sounds like a real upright business with no "catch". And anything that I don't need to go out shopping for is a plus. The internet is a wonderful thing!


----------



## 21439

Hey everyone,Mark is right on when it comes to Provex CV from Melaleuca. He turned me onto the Provex CV about 4 months ago and it has turned my life around. It has worked so well, I now take Melaleuca's Daily Life for Men which include an AM & PM packet that has a complete selection of their dietary supplements including Provex CV. This twice a day packet has really improved my stomach problems as well as making me feel much more alive and aware. Like I've heard from other people that "fog" alot of us have has lifted. Thanks Mark for your recommendation and help regarding Melaleuca.Brian


----------



## overitnow

This is great to read, Brian. It sounds as though you are on the same trail I went down, but moving much faster.Have you seen any changes to your blood sugar levels? The 3 or 4 people I have talked with who have seen that in themselves excite me as I would love to know that I may not have to go through Type 2 as well, as my Mother did and my Brother now does.Finally, if you can figure out what it is that made you try this out, we should maybe talk about that. It seems to me there are an awful lot of people here who would like to feel the same way...How to get them to make that leap of faith is what is crazy making for me.I'm off to Germany for a couple of weeks. I will drop you an e-mail then, and see how you are doing.Mark


----------



## 19040

Taking anti-oxidants is a case where more is definately not better. Taking very high doses can actualy be an initiator for cancer development. I know there are some books out there with suggested dosages, and I would not suggest going above these. I took quercetin for a while, worked well but I got almost the same benefits just taking enteric peppermint pills.


----------



## overitnow

Now I don't use just quercetin, but a blend of flavonoids, including grape seed and ginko, which probably lowers the daily intake of each of them, alone. And that may make a difference. All I can say is that I am sitting in an Internet cafe in Germay, had about a 30 hour day getting from my home to the north of England to start this, have been biking through the woods over the Austrian border, walking through strange towns for days at a time, carry no 'emergency kit,'and am having no problems. I think this is how all of us would like to live.I also want to add that the body has a natural cancer fighting defense, found, I believe, on the gene P52--it destroys improperly duplicated cells. It's effectiveness is limited by oxidized free radicals. So you pays your money and you takes your chances. With what has happened to me, I couldn't be happier.Cancer? I doubt it...I have never been better, and I have been anti-oxidizing myself for almost 10 years.Mark


----------



## 19040

> quote:Reply


Mark,I wasn't trying to knock your treatment regimen, or that anti-oxidants have a huge benefit to a number of diseases and conditions. I just wanted to let people know that taking too much can have adverse effects. I work with anti-oxidants in the lab to help prevent cancer. We have seen that high doses do indeed lead to an increased risk of cancer. p53 does indeed help delete improperly duplicated cells. It is also inactivated in something like 90% of all human cancers. I am not saying you will get cancer, or that the doses you are taking (which I don't know) will increase your risk for cancer. If they do, you likely won't see anything for another 10-20 years. That being said, if I found somehting that stopped me going to the bathroom 10 times a day and increased my risk for cancer 5%, I'd probably take the increased risk.


----------



## 23106

Where is the best place to purchase Provex CV? Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## overitnow

As I mentioned in the other thread, it only comes from the manufacturer to their membership. Members can buy it for you and it is often seen on eBay.Mark


----------

